# 1st Box of ISOM's Advice



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok you Gorillas...

My better half has given the go ahead for my 1st box of ISOM'S. My question is has any one dealt with

OOPS....Sorry (I am obviously still green!)

Also was leaning toward the BOLIVAR: ROYAL CORONAS.

Any advice would be greatly appreaciated (PM if I have been out of line).

TIA

Can't wait


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Please take the link out of your post. It is against CS policies.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4370


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I'd say that was an outstanding first box. Although I would suggest trying to get no newer than 01-02. But if you have a vendor in mind and intend to proceed, you basically have to take what they have. NOT the fastest moving cigar, so it might be easy to find. Just there are SO many other boxes that move faster, and 04 is about all you can find with them. I LOVE EM.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Great choice....Bolivar's are great and the RC's are very tasty.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

OK...after doing a bit of research I have a question...

What is the difference between

Bolivar - Belicosos Finos

and

Bolivar - Belicosos Finos SLB

???

TIA


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

DsrtDog said:


> OK...after doing a bit of research I have a question...
> 
> What is the difference between
> 
> ...


SLB is Slide Lid Box

BBF= Dress Box
BBFc or BBF SLB = Cab

Some will say that the cabs are a different blend. I think they just age differently in the slb than the dress box.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> SLB is Slide Lid Box
> 
> BBF= Dress Box
> BBFc or BBF SLB = Cab
> ...


Thanks, Now why would I pay more for a SLB than a Non SLB of the same stick? Is there something special about an SLB?

TIA


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DsrtDog said:


> Thanks, Now why would I pay more for a SLB than a Non SLB of the same stick? Is there something special about an SLB?
> 
> TIA


SLBs probably would run 7-10 bucks or so more, basically a supply and demand thing I think. For BBFs I have seen several people say the SLB is better. Why I can't tell ya. They would not be box pressed in the SLB -- I would expect that may result in better draws for SLB.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

alittle friendly advice....if it is offered in a SLB, but it in a SLB. They look cooler(IMO) and the cigars, for one reason or another, taste better. I have several dress boxs and wish those cigars were available in SLBs of Cabs. WOW I would love a cab of El Principes. Man I'd be all over those.

But the BBF or BRC are good choices


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

coppertop said:


> alittle friendly advice....if it is offered in a SLB, but it in a SLB. They look cooler(IMO) and the cigars, for one reason or another, taste better. I have several dress boxs and wish those cigars were available in SLBs of Cabs. WOW I would love a cab of El Principes. Man I'd be all over those.
> 
> But the BBF or BRC are good choices


Excellent advice. I've had both SLB and dress box BBFs and prefer the SLB. However, IMHO dress boxes look great on display.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Boli RC's are very tasty and I would recommend them highly. 

I've only had 1 BBF and it wasn't to my liking, however much more smoking is needed before I form an opinion on this stick. However, I have heard that with age the BBF can be one amazing stick. Some of the elders have stated that when you get a good aged batched these puppies are "ON". So, go ahead, order 2 boxes  let 'em rest and tell us what you think.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I like to read quite a bit and from what I have read the cabs (SLB's) usually offer 50 cigars per. Because of this your more likely to get 50 consistent cigars as opposed to 2-25 cigar boxes. They also take more effort to match color, size etc. The cigars in the newer cabs now have bands whereas before there were no bands just cigars in bundles. Again, this is what I have observed from the little amount of reading I have done. I'm sure the "elders" have much more experience and could maybe enlighten all of us.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> I like to read quite a bit and from what I have read the cabs (SLB's) usually offer 50 cigars per. Because of this your more likely to get 50 consistent cigars as opposed to 2-25 cigar boxes. They also take more effort to match color, size etc. The cigars in the newer cabs now have bands whereas before there were no bands just cigars in bundles. Again, this is what I have observed from the little amount of reading I have done. I'm sure the "elders" have much more experience and could maybe enlighten all of us.


From what I understand, cabinets are always 50-count, most SLBs are 24-25 count, dress boxes are variable. I also see that some cigars are being sold in what look like 10-12 count SLBs.

In the old days (prior to mid 2004), SLB and Cabinet cigars had 2 main differences from dress boxes. They were unbanded and the cabinet/SLB introduces no box press.

In mid-late 2004, Cubans decided to band everything, so any cabinets or SLBs from late 2004 are banded. My limited experience with a small cigar from the same time in dress boxes and cabinets showed the unpressed cigar drew better and was a better smoke.

As far as the BBF go, both dress box and SLB are 25-count.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

IMHO, I recommend that you buy 2 boxes of different smokes. If you are going to hit the "place order" button, you might as well hit it twice. You'll pay less per smoke for shipping and you'll have a little variety when they show up. 

If I were getting smokes, I'd get a smaller smoke and a larger smoke. As an example, you might want to get some Party Shorts/Boli PCs and then some PSD4s/Monte #2/BBF. That way if you don't have much time, you can smoke the smaller ones and if you're golfing or doing something where you've got time, smoke a larger cigar.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

When you first start buying cigars, alot of people tend to buy flat dress boxes because they are more affordable. When you buy in cabinets, which an SLB is, you are usually getting a better deal, sometimes less than 2 dress boxes, and the cigars are instantly into this beautiful oily progression and the smell deepens and gets moister and richer. In dress boxes, the cigars oil up, dry up and the aromas tend to be lost, with just a characteristic smell of ISOM and blend. The lit aroma is not as affected, but once you see the way cabinet cigars are preserved over time in an ice chest, lol, you are sold instantly. Now for BBF's, I would suggest asking the vendor to place packing materials in the cabinet around the heads to protect them. This vitola is vulnerable to shipping damage, where parejo cabinets (straight sides and heads) are protected from jostling due to the dense pack. Belicosos do not wrap too well with a silk ribbon. You can get alot of cracked feet and heads. Thought I'd warn you. Go for 04 BBF's
Just to add, I would also second the motion to get a second box. 
You can get a few cabinets of smaller vitolas for reasonably small funds and be really happy with what comes in the mail.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i think he is referring to the fact that you can get BBFs in a dress box of 25 AND a SLB of 25....


> Bolivar - Belicosos Finos
> 
> and
> 
> Bolivar - Belicosos Finos SLB


anyway, i would not get a box of bolivars for your first box. they need time to age, and you would probably want to start smoking them about a week after you get them. 
unless you can find some from mid 03, i'd get something else (maybe some VR Famosos).


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> In mid-late 2004, Cubans decided to band everything, so any cabinets or SLBs from late 2004 are banded. My limited experience with a small cigar from the same time in dress boxes and cabinets showed the unpressed cigar drew better and was a better smoke.


Juan Lopez still does not band the #1 or #2......But I know that alot of others are now coming banded. I can't speak to which ones but my understanding is that most are.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

IHT said:


> i think he is referring to the fact that you can get BBFs in a dress box of 25 AND a SLB of 25....
> 
> anyway, i would not get a box of bolivars for your first box. they need time to age, and you would probably want to start smoking them about a week after you get them.
> unless you can find some from mid 03, i'd get something else (maybe some VR Famosos).


IHT, how long do you think the Boli's would need to rest to make sure I am not wasting some good sticks? I will definately see if I can find out dates.

Do the PSD4's also need to sit for an extended period of time?

TIA...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

actually, the younger the PSD4s, the better. some feel you have to smoke them before they hit 6 months old and they hit their sick period (which i've heard lasts another 6 -12 months). i personally have never had a sick PSD4, but they do change when they get older, they lack that "ooomph" that i love so much.

as far as the bolis and age, i'd say they'd need to be early to mid 03s. some here might like young bolis, but i don't (same for a young RASS, just not for me).

you can ask d. generate, lasciviousxxx and dadof3illinois what they thought of their robustos they just got (and most of them were new to cubans as well).

keep in mind, these are my opinions....


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

If you go with BBFs get them in a SLB.

If you decide to go with a PSD4.....smoke them all in 6 or less months. I have 1 left over and it is a few yrs old. A good stick, but like IHT says it lacks the :bx that you get from a fresh, young PSD4


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I think I will go with the BBC's in the SLB. I dont want to feel "rushed" with the first step on the Slippery Slope . I loved the Boli that Coppertop sent me and since then everything else has had to measure up to it.


Thanks again and I will post when they arrive


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

DsrtDog said:


> Thanks for the input. I think I will go with the BBC's in the SLB.


I hope you meant BBFs LOL


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DsrtDog said:


> I loved the Boli that Coppertop sent me and since then everything else has had to measure up to it.


what's funny is that once i had my first PSD4, everything paled in comparison. i've only had a few (other cigars) taste as good as those first PSD4s...


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

coppertop said:


> I hope you meant BBFs LOL


I did...Oooppsss


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Juan Lopez still does not band the #1 or #2......But I know that alot of others are now coming banded. I can't speak to which ones but my understanding is that most are.


Thats good to hear, I don't like to see banded cigars in cabinets. "If I'm paying that much, I want them naked."


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

DsrtDog said:


> OK...after doing a bit of research I have a question...
> 
> What is the difference between
> 
> ...


The one's in the cabinet are rounder, and the boxed one's are slightly boxed pressed.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

IHT said:


> actually, the younger the PSD4s, the better. some feel you have to smoke them before they hit 6 months old and they hit their sick period (which i've heard lasts another 6 -12 months). i personally have never had a sick PSD4, but they do change when they get older, they lack that "ooomph" that i love so much.
> 
> as far as the bolis and age, i'd say they'd need to be early to mid 03s. some here might like young bolis, but i don't (same for a young RASS, just not for me).
> 
> ...


The PSD4's were/are a great smoke...I can't say anything about the bolis because I've taken Greg and Mikes advice and letting them sleep. Mike let me try a San Cristobal and Juan Lopez....which acutally blew me away for some small smokes. The Monte #3 & #5's didn't impress me that much, still good smokes but just not my flavor profile I guess.


----------

